# Ubuntu 13.10 is out



## Ruchirablog (Oct 17, 2013)

So its out  www.ubuntu.com

Some interesting things from the Ubuntu 13.10 server announcement


“Ubuntu 13.10 delivers the latest and best version of OpenStack, and is the fastest, most flexible platform for scale-out computing,” says Mark Shuttleworth, Founder of Ubuntu and VP Products for Canonical. “Ubuntu is typically used in very large scale deployments. In this release we’ve tuned the cloud deployment experience for very small clusters as well, to support dev-and-test environments.” This 13.10 release makes it possible to deploy a full OpenStack cloud on only 5 servers and offers a sophisticated Landscape dashboard for the management of Ubuntu OpenStack clouds no matter their size.


```
Ubuntu leads the way with integration between OpenStack and VMware vSphere so ESXi users can interoperate with OpenStack. “The ability to deploy Ubuntu OpenStack alongside ESXi with orchestration that spans both properties is extremely valuable, bringing OpenStack right to the centre of common enterprise virtualisation practice” said Mark Shuttleworth.
13.10 introduces Juju management of LXC containers, which allow multiple services to run on the same physical or virtual machine. This gives sysadmins the option of greater density, reducing the total number of machines required to run a service, and reducing cost.

A new installer enables very rapid provisioning of thousands of nodes, typically five times faster than the best traditional Linux installation process. Ubuntu is uniquely suited to rapid provisioning and re-provisioning in large-scale data centres. The Ubuntu LXC update in 13.10 provides blindingly fast (less than one second) and efficient cloning of containers for faster scaling of containerised services, unique to Ubuntu.
```

 

Ubuntu 13.10 brings Apache 2.4.6. nice! And also PHP 5.5.3
 

Lets see which provider going to offer working Ubuntu 13.10 OS images earliest


----------



## lifetalk (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds pretty exciting. Keep an eye out here for it sometime soon hopefully:
http://openvz.org/Download/template/precreated


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that ZSwap feature is rather interesting.


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 17, 2013)

hi,

yesterday I had a problem with this version

when I added a user

to login with rdesktop

you can not work

I reported to ubuntu

are waiting.

never had this kind of problem with version 12.04 desktop


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

Ever since I heard that searches you make in the search bar get sent up to the cloud I've been pretty skeptical of using Ubuntu though... I'm going to stick with Debian


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 18, 2013)

Ubuntu is the worst kind of OS (far worse than Gentoo and Archlinux), it invades into your privacy a lot. I bet Richard Stallman (freetard founder of crap) hates Ubuntu.

There was an issue with privacy on search whereby searches done locally had information sent to Amazon.


----------



## Quexis (Oct 18, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Lets see which provider going to offer working Ubuntu 13.10 OS images earliest


I've got amd64 and i386 OpenVZ templates tested and working, just gotta get the OK from Nick to upload them for general use.


----------



## drmike (Oct 19, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Ubuntu is the worst kind of OS (far worse than Gentoo and Archlinux), it invades into your privacy a lot. I bet Richard Stallman (freetard founder of crap) hates Ubuntu.
> 
> There was an issue with privacy on search whereby searches done locally had information sent to Amazon.


I like Stallman.  He has been steadfast in his position forever.

Wonder what OS he is endorsing these days.  Off I go to look


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 19, 2013)

13.10 is horrible, it corrupted one of my machines on the upgrade, great.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> 13.10 is horrible, it corrupted one of my machines on the upgrade, great.


Upgraded my desktop and on the middle of the upgrade it crashed. rebooting didnt worked because it was displaying the flashing "-" without doing anything. So I went in to recovery and choose dpkg reconfigure. It went for a while and my PC was resurrected  Everything works smoothly right now


----------



## perennate (Oct 19, 2013)

drmike said:


> I like Stallman.  He has been steadfast in his position forever.
> 
> Wonder what OS he is endorsing these days.  Off I go to look


Go use Parabola GNU/Linux. (BTW we have ISO for that  )


----------



## Riccardo_G (Nov 2, 2013)

i abandoned using 13.04

i use 12.04 not problems.


----------



## Riccardo_G (Nov 2, 2013)

I using, test Windows server 2012 is very good on rdesktop, on machine i5-4570 quad core / 32 GB ram / 1 GB uplink and SSD 240 GB


----------



## javaj (Nov 3, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Ubuntu is the worst kind of OS (far worse than Gentoo and Archlinux), it invades into your privacy a lot. I bet Richard Stallman (freetard founder of crap) hates Ubuntu.
> 
> There was an issue with privacy on search whereby searches done locally had information sent to Amazon.


I've always liked running Slackware at home, feels more like FreeBSD, well, without all the hassles, limitations and workarounds of setting up a desktop FreeBSD.


----------



## scv (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not going to be offering 13.10 - people can perform their own upgrades from 12.04 if they really want but LTS is the way to go for a server. Short term release cycle is more of a headache in a server environment. 14.04 will be the next update I bring online.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 3, 2013)

scv said:


> I'm not going to be offering 13.10 - people can perform their own upgrades from 12.04 if they really want but LTS is the way to go for a server.


Second that. If I run Ubuntu it is always a LTS version.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 3, 2013)

scv said:


> Short term release cycle is more of a headache in a server environment.


That might be a concern for the user not for the provider. I believe providers should offer the flexibility for the customers. Not everyone wants to use older software packages provided by apt-get and not everyone has the knowledge to compile from the source.


----------



## scv (Nov 3, 2013)

If the provider has to maintain a half dozen versions of Ubuntu (between x86 and x86_64, LTS and non-LTS. etc) compared to maintaining one or two versions of the current LTS, which would you expect to be more "correct"? Look at LEB hosts that offer upwards of a hundred OS templates, for example. I can almost guarantee you they've just been downloaded from some website and not even tested or even updated in some cases. Build quality is generally poor.

The entire point of offering an LTS version of Ubuntu is the fact that software is *supposed* to target that version. If it doesn't, then the software setup is likely going to be more complex than just installing a few packages. If the customer is knowledgeable enough to want newer packages than 12.04 LTS offers, then they're knowledgeable enough to run a do-release-upgrade.


----------



## bpsRobert (Nov 4, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Ubuntu 13.10 brings Apache 2.4.6. nice! And also PHP 5.5.3
> 
> Lets see which provider going to offer working Ubuntu 13.10 OS images earliest


Already done. heh


----------

